# XAVIER THE X-MAN'S Cruise For The Cause Show



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>REGISTER HERE!!!!![/b]

http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2008, 07:00 PM~10883516
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>REGISTER HERE!!!!!*
> 
> http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform
> ...


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Xavier, you and I talked a while back. Victor "The Trophy Guy" out of the LA area but that really doesn't matter. Give me a call. I think what you're doing is great. Keep up the great work that you do. 

May not be much but I'll donate 100 dash plaques for your event. Let's talk.

Sorry I can't be there but I'm having my own show with a Bristol Sound and Southwest Community Center here in Orange County on August 17.

Much success to your event. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"  
310-938-9400


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

ke paso mandilon individuals is in the house :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

Xman page said this

We're Sorry.
It seems you have reached a page that either doesn't exist anymore or just plain 'ol doesn't exist! 
Or, quite possibly, you're looking for something that is over there (on your left)?

Please try again.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Cruise for the Cause


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 17 2008, 11:00 AM~10888559
> *Xman page said this
> 
> We're Sorry.
> ...



Thanks for catching that! It's fixed NOW~ 

WHO'S DOWN? :biggrin: anybody?...Bueller?....


http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

X man ill do my best to come out & support your show....... :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 17 2008, 02:31 PM~10890071
> *X man ill do my best to come out & support your show....... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



That would be cool if you can come out and post that sweet ride of yours.  

100 cars registered so far. 

Register HERE!

http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 18 2008, 11:55 AM~10897686
> *That would be cool if you can come out and post that sweet ride of yours.
> 
> 100 cars registered so far.
> ...


 :0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jun 17 2008, 01:42 AM~10886387
> *ke paso mandilon individuals is in the house :biggrin:
> *


pinchi mandilon kiko-uno, you better support the x-man !! :twak:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 17 2008, 02:04 PM~10889467
> *Thanks for catching that!  It's fixed NOW~
> 
> WHO'S DOWN?    :biggrin:  anybody?...Bueller?....
> ...


hey mandilon, can we give ya tha money at agabe grill, we're not to computer nerds to pre-reg !! :uh:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 18 2008, 12:58 PM~10898341
> *hey mandilon, can we give ya tha money at agabe grill, we're not to computer nerds to pre-reg !!  :uh:
> *



That's now true! I keep getting porn emails from you. NO MAMES! Hit the link and enter all the members names. BTW Congrat to JORGE for finishing Police Academy. No tickets for The X-Man. :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 18 2008, 05:21 PM~10899881
> *That's now true!  I keep getting porn emails from you.  NO MAMES!  Hit the link and enter all the members names.  BTW Congrat to JORGE for finishing Police Academy.  No tickets for The X-Man.  :biggrin:
> *


awww.... ok !!! :worship:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10906581
> *awww.... ok !!! :worship:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2008, 07:00 PM~10883516
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>REGISTER HERE!!!!!*
> 
> http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 20 2008, 09:44 AM~10912669
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 20 2008, 08:59 AM~10912756
> *
> *


Thanks for the support guys.

BELOW: Some pics from previous shows featuring some of the kids that WE as a lowrider community helped out. Though it's a car show for ALL, the majority of the support comes from my friends in the lowrider community.  










*OPPS!** Sorry, MIKE D from Majestics cc givng blood...wrong pic.*

Here you go.


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 20 2008, 04:47 PM~10916088
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2008, 07:00 PM~10883516
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>REGISTER HERE!!!!!*
> 
> http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform
> ...





TTT for the x-man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 20 2008, 11:57 PM~10918289
> *
> *



sup bird!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 21 2008, 06:39 AM~10918717
> *TTT for the x-man!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

More registrations are coming through, THANKS!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

HI Gente!

I'm back at it again trying to help the community especially Kids with Cancer. 

"Xavier The X-Man's 6th Annual CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE"


OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together 6 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness to the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 8,000 people show up and over 350 vehicles registered. This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids dealing with cancer. 

This year's musical guest will be Quino of BIG MOUNTAIN, Rising Star Band(Old School) and more TBA. 

I hope you can support this event. 

Thanks for your help,

Xavier
REGISTER HERE!!!!!
http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform
THIS IS FOR A GREAT CAUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 24 2008, 03:08 PM~10942174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Great cause Xavier!! This is the kind of stuff I like to see!!! :thumbsup:

Maybe I'll use my roundtrip voucher I got from Southwest to fly down for this one  Cool weekend shot in So Cal.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 24 2008, 06:49 PM~10943179
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :werd:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 25 2008, 01:21 PM~10949401
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :werd:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 17 2008, 02:31 PM~10890071
> *X man ill do my best to come out & support your show....... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: DAAAMMM MINI TRUCKS ARE STILL AROUND?? ITS ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 25 2008, 05:14 PM~10950961
> *
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 25 2008, 06:22 PM~10951014
> *:around: DAAAMMM MINI TRUCKS ARE STILL AROUND?? ITS ALL GOOD!!!
> *


  :dunno: :loco:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 26 2008, 09:08 AM~10955193
> *  :dunno:  :loco:
> *


 :dunno: JUST SAYIN CUZZ THUR AINT NO MINI TRUCKS OUT HERE!! DESPENSA 4 AFFENDING ANYONE!!!!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 24 2008, 11:16 PM~10945780
> *Great cause Xavier!! This is the kind of stuff I like to see!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe I'll use my roundtrip voucher I got from Southwest to fly down for this one   Cool weekend shot in So Cal.
> *



:biggrin: Come on down!!! You know you have another great Impalas Chapter down here in the BIG SD.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 26 2008, 06:17 PM~10958807
> *:dunno: JUST SAYIN CUZZ THUR AINT NO MINI TRUCKS OUT HERE!! DESPENSA 4 AFFENDING ANYONE!!!!
> *


its all good !! homie..


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jul 7 2008, 06:02 AM~11026998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRATIS!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 7 2008, 11:13 AM~11028539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup: awesome


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thanks GUYS for all the support. 

"WILLIE G" of Thee Midnighters*</span> said he would love to come out to support the event.  Last year we had Brenton Wood and now this year another great oldies artist.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 9 2008, 07:01 PM~11050498
> *Thanks GUYS for all the support.
> 
> "WILLIE G" of Thee Midnighters</span> said he would love to come out to support the event.    Last year we had Brenton Wood and now this year another great oldies artist.
> *


And of course yours truely


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2008, 07:00 PM~10883516
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>REGISTER HERE!!!!!*
> 
> http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*WILLIE G of Thee Midnighters * HAS JUST CONFIRMED!!!!!


:biggrin: 

Make sure you register for the show.

http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 11 2008, 08:50 AM~11063188
> *TTT
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 13 2008, 06:26 PM~11078856
> *
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 15 2008, 01:47 PM~11094585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 mandilon !!!! what happened to you sunday ?? at the imperials show??? i had plenty of water for you !!!
:twak: :twak:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 15 2008, 03:04 PM~11095592
> *mandilon !!!! what happened to you sunday ?? at the imperials show??? i had plenty of water for you !!!
> :twak:  :twak:
> *



Water = Beer/tequila according to Individuals. :biggrin: 

The familia came down to the casa so I couldn't go and my homie Obama came to town to check out the lowriders so I had to show him. I know I missed a good one, hopefully next year.  

Have you guys registered yet? Hurry, space is filling in fast.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 15 2008, 05:13 PM~11096083
> *Water = Beer/tequila according to Individuals.  :biggrin:
> 
> The familia came down to the casa so I couldn't go and my homie Obama came to town to check out the lowriders so I had to show him.  I know I missed a good one, hopefully next year.
> ...


 NO ONE INVITED US !!!!! STILL WAITING !!!! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 16 2008, 02:36 PM~11104700
> *NO ONE INVITED US !!!!! STILL WAITING !!!! :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


*
NO MAMES!!!!*

EVERYONE IS WELCOMED!!!! YOU ARE OFFICIAL INVITED!!!! 

I'd like to go to the SD lowrider Council meeting, when is the next one?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 16 2008, 03:15 PM~11105051
> *
> NO MAMES!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 13 2008, 05:26 PM~11078856
> *
> *


adding more classes along with more trophies this year


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

To the TOP, for a good cause! Lets ALL do our part to get rid of cancer! RIP MOM, I MISS YOU!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cancer 187 K!!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 16 2008, 03:15 PM~11105051
> *
> NO MAMES!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

I NEVER GOT INVITED :tears: :nosad: :dunno: 




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 17 2008, 11:43 AM~11112224
> *I NEVER GOT INVITED :tears:  :nosad:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

If you listen to my shows instead of elevator music, you'd hear the commercial running asking YOU to come. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 17 2008, 03:51 PM~11114224
> *:biggrin:
> 
> If you listen to my shows instead of elevator music, you'd here the commercial running asking YOU to come.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 16 2008, 04:15 PM~11105051
> *
> NO MAMES!!!!
> 
> ...


next thursday !!! be there, oh, and bring some CERVEZA !!!!!! :werd:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 17 2008, 03:51 PM~11114224
> *:biggrin:
> 
> If you listen to my shows instead of elevator music, you'd hear the commercial running asking YOU to come.  :0  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 17 2008, 03:51 PM~11114224
> *:biggrin:
> 
> If you listen to my shows instead of elevator music, you'd hear the commercial running asking YOU to come.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

VENDORS FOR THIS CRUISE/SHOW?
BORICUA619, PUT IN A PALABRA FOR ME.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 18 2008, 09:12 AM~11119850
> *VENDORS FOR THIS CRUISE/SHOW?
> BORICUA619, PUT IN A PALABRA FOR ME.
> *


hit up Xman...

my sig has the site


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 17 2008, 06:04 PM~11114760
> *next thursday !!! be there, oh, and bring some CERVEZA !!!!!!  :werd:
> *


dont forget the seaport villager car show this sunday !!!!!! :wave:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 18 2008, 10:01 AM~11120192
> *dont forget the seaport villager car show this sunday !!!!!! :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. C (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 18 2008, 11:58 AM~11120661
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What seaport village show this sunday?


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. C_@Jul 18 2008, 01:12 PM~11121195
> *What seaport village show this sunday?
> *


for more info go to www.sdcb.org !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. C+Jul 18 2008, 12:12 PM~11121195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 18 2008, 10:01 AM~11120192
> *dont forget the seaport villager car show this sunday !!!!!! :wave:
> *



See you CHOLOS there!!!! It's going to be a good one too!!!!

It's gonna rain that day so bring your rain jackets. :roflmao: 

I'm going to have breakfest at the "Water Front" in Little Italy, so if anyone is down to hit that place up @ 6:30am let me know. 

DON'T FORGET TO REGISTER FOR MY SHOW!!!!!! 150 CARS & no Lowriders representing as of yet.


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave: What up Vato!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*PROUD SPONSORS OF THE CAR SHOW*


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 18 2008, 05:51 PM~11123642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


un-official sponsor











:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 18 2008, 05:51 PM~11123642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 20 2008, 08:37 AM~11131480
> *
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 









MANDILON


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 20 2008, 07:57 PM~11135179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wuddup xavier??? :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 18 2008, 05:38 PM~11123162
> *See you CHOLOS there!!!!  It's going to be a good one too!!!!
> 
> It's gonna rain that day so bring your rain jackets.  :roflmao:
> ...


WILL BE THERE 101 %% !!!!! HOMIE...UN CHINGO DE 'LOW RIDERS' !!!! :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Plus "Willie G" of Thee Midnighters will be there as well.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 21 2008, 07:48 PM~11143911
> *Plus "Willie G" of Thee Midnighters will be there as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 21 2008, 07:48 PM~11143911
> *Plus "Willie G" of Thee Midnighters will be there as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 21 2008, 08:48 PM~11143911
> *Plus "Willie G" of Thee Midnighters will be there as well.
> 
> 
> ...


LONG LIVE THE 'X-MAN' !!! FOR SUPPORTING THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT !!! SIMON, I SAID IT !!!
uffin: :werd:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 22 2008, 08:56 AM~11147539
> *LONG LIVE THE 'X-MAN' !!! FOR SUPPORTING THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT !!! SIMON, I SAID IT !!!
> uffin:  :werd:
> *


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

no hop that will get it crackin :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

straight game cc will be there to show support


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 21 2008, 07:48 PM~11143911
> *Plus "Willie G" of Thee Midnighters will be there as well.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 23 2008, 12:13 AM~11156027
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 26 2008, 05:17 PM~10958807
> *:dunno: JUST SAYIN CUZZ THUR AINT NO MINI TRUCKS OUT HERE!! DESPENSA 4 AFFENDING ANYONE!!!!
> *


Old School and new school minis still on the streets. My bro rolls a 91 nissan hardbody with 15x8 crowns bolt on with spare tire on the back. That truck hasnt changed since 91 and still has an og apline! lol I told him to drop some knock-offs on there, he said hell no i roll old school!










As for me I roll and 88 old school mazda with new school touch. c-notch bags etc. 


























:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 23 2008, 09:57 AM~11157803
> *:wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 23 2008, 12:53 PM~11159743
> *:0
> *


getting close.....


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 23 2008, 11:03 AM~11158699
> *Old School and new school minis still on the streets. My bro rolls a 91 nissan hardbody with 15x8 crowns bolt on with spare tire on the back. That truck hasnt changed since 91 and still has an og apline! lol I told him to drop some knock-offs on there, he said hell no i roll old school!
> 
> 
> ...



Bring 'em to the SHOW!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2008, 04:34 PM~11161736
> *Bring 'em to the SHOW!!!!!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 23 2008, 04:34 PM~11161736
> *Bring 'em to the SHOW!!!!!
> *


Im there, to get out of the arizona heat for the day! Hell yeah Im down!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE A MENUDO ON THE 17th
:dunno: :dunno: 



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!! For a Good cause! Keep up the good work X MAn!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 24 2008, 07:15 AM~11166573
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE A MENUDO ON THE 17th
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE WE SHOULD!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Let me check with Luzitas Taco Shop!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 24 2008, 12:55 PM~11168809
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me check with Luzitas Taco Shop!
> *


 NO QUIERO CRUDA !!!!!!
:twak: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 24 2008, 12:45 PM~11169240
> *NO QUIERO CRUDA !!!!!!
> :twak:  :banghead:  :barf:
> *



"then don't go" :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

back to the top!!!!! who else is going????? any from az rollin to this show????


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 21 2008, 03:30 PM~11142105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 I'm gonna try to make it to this one


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 25 2008, 10:14 AM~11177275
> *:0  I'm gonna try to make it to this one
> *



COME ON VOLO!!!! That would be so cool to have you here for this event. You can be a guest on my radio show. Hey, maybe you can cover it for Lowrider Magazine. :cheesy: This is about Lowriders helping out in the community.  


I wish Toro would come down and cover this too. :tears: 

What the HECK, everyone come down and have a good time.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 25 2008, 01:23 PM~11178249
> *COME ON VOLO!!!! That would be so cool to have you here for this event.  You can be a guest on my radio show.  Hey, maybe you can cover it for Lowrider Magazine.  :cheesy:  This is about Lowriders helping out in the community.
> I wish Toro would come down and cover this too.  :tears:
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :werd: :werd:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 25 2008, 12:56 PM~11178474
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :werd:  :werd:
> *




Individuals SD has registered!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to be on the radio!!!! lol just kidding homie!!!!


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey X, the Valley Kings will be there for the 2nd year. we'll have Big Mando 
cruise up from the desert with us, lookin foward to a killer show.
with unity, JB President, Valley Kings Bike Klub
 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Mando, those were some great photos you E-Mailed us from the show in Yuma.
Muchos thanks for your trouble. See you at the Cruise for the Cause.
 with unity, JB.. Valley Kings Bike Klub


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Jul 26 2008, 11:12 AM~11184236
> *Hey Mando, those were some great photos you E-Mailed us from the show in Yuma.
> Muchos thanks for your trouble. See you at the Cruise for the Cause.
> with unity,  JB..  Valley Kings Bike Klub
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 27 2008, 01:19 PM~11190419
> *
> *



Q-VO BIRD


you missed the menudo today :twak:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

IT'S OFFICIAL RAZA


MENUDO THE NEXT DAY 8/17 @ LUZITAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 27 2008, 03:43 PM~11191107
> *IT'S OFFICIAL RAZA
> MENUDO THE NEXT DAY 8/17 @ LUZITAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



9:00 AM-1:00 PM.........OR LATER


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 27 2008, 04:44 PM~11191109
> *9:00 AM-1:00 PM.........OR LATER
> *


now no body has an excuse not to be there !!! we had a good time yesterday !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 28 2008, 02:28 PM~11198568
> *now no body has an excuse not to be there !!! we had a good time yesterday !!!! :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Jul 26 2008, 11:12 AM~11184236
> *Hey Mando, those were some great photos you E-Mailed us from the show in Yuma.
> Muchos thanks for your trouble. See you at the Cruise for the Cause.
> with unity,  JB..  Valley Kings Bike Klub
> *


No problem homie! Thats what I do. I'll see you guys up in S.D. Takin the Under Const. Mini out for a preview, and got the camera ready as always. :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:biggrin:    


> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jul 25 2008, 11:08 AM~11177209
> *
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Individuals!

City

Twisted Minds


ALL IN!!


Where are the rest?*


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Jul 26 2008, 11:09 AM~11184226
> *Hey X, the Valley Kings will be there for the 2nd year. we'll have Big Mando
> cruise up from the desert with us, lookin foward to a killer show.
> with unity, JB    President, Valley Kings Bike Klub
> ...



what time you guys rolling out!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 29 2008, 06:15 PM~11209589
> *Individuals!
> 
> City
> ...


 :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :werd:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Car Exhibitor information:

Car Show hours are Saturday, August 16th from 10am-3pm 
Load in time begins at 7am and ends at 9:45am 
Exhibitors must remain until 3pm 
No vehicles are permitted to leave the venue until the end of the car show. 
MAGIC 92.5, Otay Ranch Town Center is not responsible for articles/materials lost or stolen at any time. 
Car Show participants will not be allowed to sell or sample any items. This application is for display purposes only. 
*Registration is $20 
This is a pre-registration event only. There will be no registrations accepted at the event.*

LINK TO REGISTER...................
http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: 17 days


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 30 2008, 10:14 AM~11214516
> *:biggrin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :werd:
> *


where are the rest of san diego car clubs !!!!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 30 2008, 12:39 PM~11216074
> *where are the rest of san diego car clubs !!!!!!!! :dunno:    :dunno:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


add a hop and it will get packed


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 30 2008, 02:00 PM~11216675
> *add a hop and it will get packed
> *



Believe me, it was in the works this year but the City Shut it down. I might try for it next year but I'll have to get the barrier blocks out there etc, etc. Besides MAJESTICS would take it with that GREEN IMPALA!!!! :0


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2008, 03:28 PM~11217535
> *Believe me, it was in the works this year but the City Shut it down.  I might try for it next year but I'll have to get the barrier blocks out there etc, etc.  Besdies MAJESTICS would take it with that GREEN IMPALA!!!!  :0
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

QUE PASOOOOOOOO CHOLO DUKES S.D  GONNA SHOW UP YOU KNOW HOW 

WE DO IT ,THIS TIME I'M GONNA GIVE BLOOD, TAT WAS POSPONED


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 30 2008, 04:28 PM~11217535
> *Believe me, it was in the works this year but the City Shut it down.  I might try for it next year but I'll have to get the barrier blocks out there etc, etc.  Besides MAJESTICS would take it with that GREEN IMPALA!!!!  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: <------- XAVIER THE X-MAN WHEN HE DRINKS !!!!! LOL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS
AT RS HYDRAULICS 
AUGUST 31 2008
12PM TO 5PM 
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA, 95112,


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT for the kids!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 31 2008, 03:10 PM~11227019
> *TTT for the kids!!!
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 31 2008, 01:38 PM~11225620
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: <------- XAVIER THE X-MAN WHEN HE DRINKS !!!!! LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 1 2008, 12:43 PM~11234884
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 31 2008, 12:38 PM~11225620
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: <------- XAVIER THE X-MAN WHEN HE DRINKS !!!!! LOL
> *



:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2008, 02:02 AM~11240290
> *:0
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 31 2008, 12:38 PM~11225620
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: <------- XAVIER THE X-MAN WHEN HE DRINKS !!!!! LOL
> *



AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!

RIGHT BIRD?


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 2 2008, 08:31 PM~11244038
> *AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> RIGHT BIRD?
> *


You know it!!! Undercover all the way


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

THE CROWDS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! Just finished registering my Monte Carlo. See u there X-Man uffin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 2 2008, 03:02 AM~11240290
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Aug 3 2008, 10:22 PM~11251177
> *THE CROWDS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! Just finished registering my Monte Carlo. See u there X-Man uffin:
> *



*Anyone else?*


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

ADD LATINSTYLE CAR CLUB TO THE LIST


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

one more


HIGH LIFE from Tj MX

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 4 2008, 10:48 PM~11261213
> *one more
> HIGH LIFE from Tj MX
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO WHEN DOES REGISTRATION END?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ok everyone, those of you that know me for awhile. know that i'm involved
in my son's sports (mostly baseball). well with the economy the way it is
and budget cuts. high school athletics seem to always take a hit. so we have 
some fund raisers ( car wash,dinners,etc.) coming up. this is the 1st one, so please
come by and support them if you can. 
the money will be going towards new uniforms,equipment & field maintenance.

thanks again in andvance  








:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2008, 05:09 PM~11257550
> *Anyone else?
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 4 2008, 09:48 PM~11261213
> *LATIN STYLE C.C.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

so when does registration end??????


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*BIG MANDO IS REG'D! ILL BE IN SD EARLY!!!!*


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2008, 04:09 PM~11257550
> *GROUPE SD</span>*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> *IF ANYONE WANTS TO SHOW THEIR CARS OFF ON TV I HAVE 2 SEGMENTS I'LL BE ON WITH 2 DIFFERENT TV STATIONS. YOU WILL BE ON IN THE MORNING.
> 
> PLEASE EMAIL ME AND I'LL GET YOU ON AND YOU CAN HIT SWITCHES FOR THE TV VIEWERS AND SHOW OFF YOUR CAR. *</span>
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> > *IF ANYONE WANTS TO SHOW THEIR CARS OFF ON TV I HAVE 2 SEGMENTS I'LL BE ON WITH 2 DIFFERENT TV STATIONS. YOU WILL BE ON IN THE MORNING.
> >
> > PLEASE EMAIL ME AND I'LL GET YOU ON AND YOU CAN HIT SWITCHES FOR THE TV VIEWERS AND SHOW OFF YOUR CAR. *</span>
> >
> ...


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

a ride as clean as yours dont need no switches hommie


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 5 2008, 08:09 PM~11269960
> *i guess you have to have switches to be on t.v. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*COME ON CHEVY JOHN IT WILL BE FUN!!!!</span>*


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Aug 5 2008, 09:18 PM~11270733
> *a ride as clean as yours dont need no switches hommie
> *


If he still has it??? I think lo vendio.... :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 6 2008, 10:20 AM~11274004
> *COME ON CHEVY JOHN IT WILL BE FUN!!!!</span>
> *


*


HOW EARLY.........................

I NEED MY BEAUTY SLEEP :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 6 2008, 11:10 AM~11274444
> *HOW EARLY.........................
> 
> I NEED MY BEAUTY SLEEP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


5am, with Ruben Galvan


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 6 2008, 11:20 AM~11274004
> *COME ON CHEVY JOHN IT WILL BE FUN!!!!</span>
> *


* dont worry,, i'll be screaming in the back ground,,"" hit the switch" !!! 
:roflmao:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 6 2008, 01:35 PM~11275817
> *dont worry,, i'll be screaming in the back ground,,"" hit the switch" !!!
> :roflmao:
> *



SO Chevy John is in! that's it????? SD Individuals que pasa? Ya down?


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: 

hey broth'a tell ruben to bump it up a couple of hours, 5:00 a.m to early,besides C.V POLICE DON'T WANT LOW RIDERS OUT THAT EARLY IN ''OTAY RANCH''


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 DUKES S.D_@Aug 6 2008, 06:05 PM~11278313
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> hey broth'a tell ruben to bump it up a couple of hours, 5:00 a.m to early,besides C.V POLICE DON'T WANT LOW RIDERS OUT THAT EARLY IN ''OTAY RANCH''
> *



6am!!!! to 10am we will be on all morning long!!! :biggrin: 

WHO IS DOWN?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 6 2008, 06:08 PM~11278340
> *6am!!!!  to 10am we will be on all morning long!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO IS DOWN?
> *


Saw the Trophies for this show!!!! Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 6 2008, 06:08 PM~11278340
> *6am!!!!  to 10am we will be on all morning long!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> WHO IS DOWN?
> *




ILL BE THERE EARLY! 

XAVIER YOU TAKING THE BURRITOS!!!!!!!!!!LOL :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 6 2008, 04:36 PM~11277373
> *SO Chevy John is in!  that's it?????  SD Individuals que pasa?  Ya down?
> *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 6 2008, 05:36 PM~11277373
> *SO Chevy John is in!  that's it?????  SD Individuals que pasa?  Ya down?
> *


 HELL YEAH !!! WE'LL HIT THE SWITCHES FOR YA HOMIE !!! JUST COME ON DOWN INDIVIDUALS LANE....WE'LL BE READY !!!!!
:biggrin:   :werd: :werd:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*I wonder what club is going to win the trophy for most donated blood? MAJESTICS, THE CROWD??????*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 5 2008, 01:16 PM~11266049
> *ok everyone, those of you that know me for awhile. know that i'm involved
> in my son's sports (mostly baseball). well with the economy the way it is
> and budget cuts. high school athletics seem to always take a hit. so we have
> ...



ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 7 2008, 05:11 PM~11287135
> *I wonder what club is going to win the trophy for most donated blood?  MAJESTICS, THE CROWD??????
> *


*WE'LL WIN THE MOST ALCOHOL COMSUMPTION THERE !!!!*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

WEDNESDAY, AUGUST 13TH 2008 (FOX 5 NEWS)[/u]

Time: 5a-9a Location: Otay Ranch Towne Center

Live Hits: 15 & :45) 

Reporter: Jacqui Nguyen 


THURSDAY, AUGUST 14TH 2008 (San Diego 6)

Time: 6a-10a Location: Embarcadero

Live Hits: (6:30 7:45 8:30 9:00 9:30) 

Reporter: Ruben Galvan 


FRIDAY, AUGUST 15TH 2008 (KUSI 9/51)

Time: 7am - ? Location: KUSI STUDIO

Live Hits: (7:40) 

Reporter: Dave Stahl (Car segment)

KUSI address 4575 Viewridge, SD 92123.

[/b]


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

hey bro I'm down for friday, tues will be o.k, give me a heads up foe either day


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Any special requirements necessary for the live shots other than a clean ride?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

We are ready for next Saturday.......


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

See you there X-Man! It's confirmed!  :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 11 2008, 04:26 PM~11317307
> *See you there X-Man!  It's confirmed!    :biggrin:
> *



*OK! Friends I need your help, I need some cars to represent for some LIVE TV SHOTS promoting this event. If anyone can help out please PM me or email [email protected]. THANKS again for your support on this event.

Xavier 

WEDNESDAY, AUGUST 13TH 2008 (FOX 5 NEWS)

Time: 5a-9a Location: Otay Ranch Towne Center

Live Hits: 15 & :45) 

Reporter: Jacqui Nguyen 


THURSDAY, AUGUST 14TH 2008 (San Diego 6)

Time: 6a-10a Location: Embarcadero

Live Hits: (6:30 7:45 8:30 9:00 9:30) 

Reporter: Ruben Galvan 


FRIDAY, AUGUST 15TH 2008 (KUSI 9/51)

Time: 7am - ? Location: KUSI STUDIO

Live Hits: (7:40) 

Reporter: Dave Stahl (Car segment)

KUSI address 4575 Viewridge, SD 92123.*


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 9 2008, 03:27 PM~11302280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SATURDAY IS ON!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 25 2008, 11:23 AM~11178249
> *COME ON VOLO!!!! That would be so cool to have you here for this event.  You can be a guest on my radio show.
> 
> *


Still need a guest for your radio show? :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 11 2008, 12:53 PM~11315013
> *We are ready for next Saturday.......
> *


 ok, we got ensenada out of the way, next up xavier the x-man's car show.... we're supporting 100 % :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 12 2008, 09:28 AM~11323571
> *ok, we got ensenada out of the way, next up xavier the x-man's car show.... we're supporting 100 %  :biggrin:
> *



Can we get your club on TV? :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 09:21 AM~11323534
> *Still need a guest for your radio show?  :biggrin:
> *



Come on by.  just be ready to talk. :biggrin:


----------



## El Kolorado 64 (Aug 4, 2008)

HEY, XAVIER SEE YOU THERE TOMORROW @ 4:30.MAKE SURE YOU BRING THE DONUTS AND COFFEE.IF YOU DON'T WANT A TICKET.!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 12 2008, 04:14 PM~11326449
> *Can we get your club on TV?  :cheesy:
> *


 OF COURSE !! CALL ME !!! ASAP !! WE'RE DOWN FOR FRIDAY'S NEWS !! I NEED MORE DETAILS, GOTTA TELL MY MEMBERS WHATS UP !!!
 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 12 2008, 04:28 PM~11327432
> *Come on by.    just be ready to talk.  :biggrin:
> *


Will do. 

...just sent you a PM... Get back to me with the details my man...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 12 2008, 05:28 PM~11327432
> *Come on by.    just be ready to talk.  :biggrin:
> *


me to me tooo!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Orale!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2008, 02:24 PM~11334781
> *Enjoy the pics!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS GOOD !!!!! WE'LL SEE YA AGAIN SOON !!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks again for your continued support. 

Xavier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

MAKING THE REPORTER HIT THE SWITCHES!!


----------



## El Kolorado 64 (Aug 4, 2008)

http://i525.photobucket
THERES ANOTHER PIC OF JACQUI NGUYEN & MR.HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Kolorado 64_@Aug 13 2008, 07:46 PM~11338017
> *http://i525.photobucket
> THERES ANOTHER PIC OF JACQUI NGUYEN & MR.HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]*


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM~11336868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 12 2008, 04:28 PM~11327432
> *Come on by.     just be ready to talk.   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey X-Man! When do you want me to come by...??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:









.


----------



## Tiempo Car Club (Aug 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 12 2008, 10:28 AM~11323571
> *ok, we got ensenada out of the way, next up xavier the x-man's car show.... we're supporting 100 %  :biggrin:
> *



Dont forget after the x-man's show. Tiempo cc Picnic in tijuana on Sept 07 in Playas de Tijuana next to the light house


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 12:15 AM~11340318
> *:biggrin:  Hey X-Man!  When do you want me to come by...???  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> .
> *



anytime. I will be live from 10am - 3pm.

X


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 14 2008, 09:39 AM~11342669
> *anytime.  I will be live from 10am - 3pm.
> 
> X
> *


Cool... So like Friday then? Are your contact numbers still the same?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Come by Saturday during the car show.  


MORE PICS from today's TV shoot!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 14 2008, 11:27 AM~11343682
> *Come by Saturday during the car show.
> MORE PICS from today's TV shoot!
> *


  See ya there!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 14 2008, 01:27 PM~11343682
> *Come by Saturday during the car show.
> MORE PICS from today's TV shoot!
> 
> ...


 NICE !!! WHAT TIME TOMORROW ???? (NOT MEXICAN TIME PLEASE) :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS ON TOMORROW!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin: 400 hundred registered thanks to the TV coverage this morning. I'm sorry for not getting the pics up but I forgot the camera!  

*Registration is now officially closed!*

Thanks to everyone for being a part of this wonderful event and helping out kids with cancer. 

I wonder which *Car Club is going to WIN the trophy *with the most donations for blood? Majestics, Crowd, City??? They don't need to be in the club, they just need to say "I'm donating blood for San Diego Car Club etc.". :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS XAVIER  



> :biggrin: 400 hundred registered thanks to the TV coverage this morning. I'm sorry for not getting the pics up but I forgot the camera!
> 
> *Registration is now officially closed!*
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 15 2008, 11:39 AM~11351743
> * :biggrin: 400 hundred registered thanks to the TV coverage this morning.  I'm sorry for not getting the pics up but I forgot the camera!
> 
> Registration is now officially closed!
> ...


 uffin: uffin: :worship: :worship: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 15 2008, 10:39 AM~11351743
> * :biggrin: 400 hundred registered thanks to the TV coverage this morning.  I'm sorry for not getting the pics up but I forgot the camera!
> 
> Registration is now officially closed!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

how much is it to get in this event?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Aug 15 2008, 01:58 PM~11353164
> *how much is it to get in this event?
> *












Car Exhibitor information:

Car Show hours are Saturday, August 16th from 10am-3pm 
Load in time begins at 7am and ends at 9:45am 
Exhibitors must remain until 3pm 
No vehicles are permitted to leave the venue until the end of the car show. 
MAGIC 92.5, Otay Ranch Town Center is not responsible for articles/materials lost or stolen at any time. 
Car Show participants will not be allowed to sell or sample any items. This application is for display purposes only. 
*Registration is $20 
This is a pre-registration event only. There will be no registrations accepted at the event.*

LINK TO REGISTER...................
http://www.magic925.com/cruiseforthecause/...&form=entryform


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Aug 15 2008, 01:58 PM~11353164
> *how much is it to get in this event?
> *



FREE TO THE PUBLIC! :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Awesome show and it is a good cause! For the Kids!!!!! TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 15 2008, 03:39 PM~11353982
> *Awesome show and it is a good cause! For the Kids!!!!! TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Any cruising after the show?:dunno: when & where?


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

SWIFT car club will be there 
we in line already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

The show was of the hook!
I'll post up later. Too tired


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

From Tj , 1:30 hours to cross the border,estuvo a toda madre el show
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright,who has pictures of the blond with the "Italia" shirt. No se hagan pendejos :twak: EVERYONE who was there knows who I'm talking about,please post :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 17 2008, 11:43 AM~11364923
> *Alright,who has pictures of the blond with the Italia shirt.No se hagan pendejos  :twak: EVERYONE who was there knows who I'm talking about,please post :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


I know huh!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Some photos I shot at the show!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 17 2008, 11:43 AM~11364923
> *Alright,who has pictures of the blond with the "Italia" shirt. No se hagan pendejos  :twak: EVERYONE who was there knows who I'm talking about,please post :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


LOL


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Aug 17 2008, 04:37 PM~11366362
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nices pics dogg


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

more pics!!!


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 17 2008, 08:39 PM~11368768
> *more pics!!!
> *


X2


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Come on ChevyJohn quit holdin out on the pics. Post em up. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme pics big Mando :thumbsup: 

i got a bunch i need to download and post over the next 
day or two.....awesome show CONGRATS XAVIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

FIRME FLICKAS BIG MANDO....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Still waiting for "Italia" pictures :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*P.S Winners will be posted today on my website www.XavierTheXMan.com*


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> firme pics big Mando :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

the only video i got......................but it's a good one :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 18 2008, 11:44 AM~11372415
> *the only video i got......................but it's a good one :biggrin:
> *



Post the fotos Chevy John! I didn't event get a chance to take any because I was so busy. :cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Xavier, this show keeps getting better and better and it's FREE. Where else can you go and see over 300 firme ranflas and not have to pay. What a great atmosphere. Congrats Homie! 

Mando, Plebe, HighLife, thanks for the pics. 

See you all at the Indoor Show in 2 weeks.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 18 2008, 11:04 AM~11371601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NO !!!,,, THANK YOU FOR HAVING THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR....KEEPS GETTING BETTER...    
:worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 18 2008, 09:17 AM~11370868
> *firme pics big Mando :thumbsup:
> 
> i got a bunch i need to download and post over the next
> ...


 DONT FORGET TO POST MY RANFLITA !!!! LOL .... FOR THE FREE BEER I GAVE YOU...  :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 18 2008, 12:58 PM~11373097
> *DONT FORGET TO POST MY RANFLITA !!!! LOL  .... FOR THE FREE BEER I GAVE YOU...    :uh:  :uh:
> *



simon i will.............and i owe you some cold ones next time :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 18 2008, 12:57 PM~11373081
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

AWESOME show X-Man! :wave: 

I'm glad we made the trip all the way from San Bernardino! It was well worth it. Thanks for the shout-out on the radio too! :biggrin:




.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

nice pics everyone....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 03:29 PM~11374629
> *AWESOME show Xman! :wave:
> 
> I'm glad we made the trip all the way from San Bernardino!  It was well worth it.  Thanks for the shout-out on the radio too!  :biggrin:
> *


\


x2 on the awesome show


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

wassup xavier!!!!



:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics. are :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep them coming.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 18 2008, 03:30 PM~11374647
> *\
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>X3 *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 18 2008, 10:40 AM~11371914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics bro ihope i can go next year


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 18 2008, 11:44 AM~11372415
> *the only video i got......................but it's a good one :biggrin:
> *



ok, i fixed it   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pNd0Vtya6Y


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

in the a.m. going into the show...........


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i'll post more later


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

estodo hommie nice pics like always


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 18 2008, 12:15 PM~11372666
> *Xavier, this show keeps getting better and better and it's FREE. Where else can you go and see over 300 firme ranflas and not have to pay. What a great atmosphere. Congrats Homie!
> 
> Mando, Plebe, HighLife, thanks for the pics.
> ...


THANKS BRO, see you there! 

I have a lot of people to thank especially the car owners who make this a great show. 

Mando, Plebe, HighLife, CHEVY JOHN(my fotog)thanks for the pics. kEEP THEM COMING. Que PASA TINY car looks FIRME, thanks for coming out. 

BIG SHOUT-OUT to VOLO & Tyson. Thanks VOLO coming down and jumping on the radio with me and doing that interview. It was a great interview, you truly know how to represent the lifestyle and I appreciate that very much.  


More pics please - :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: FIRME PICTURES HOMIE


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

FROM ALL OF THE IMPALAS CAR CLUB FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO CONRATULATE MR. XAVIER THE X-MAN YOU DID A FANTASTIC, 100% GREAT AZZ FIRME JOB ON THIS EVENT,TO THE RAZA WHO BROUGHT THEIR CARS OUT FROM TIJUANA TO ESCONDIDO YOU VATO'S ARE FIRMR GENTE. TO MAJESTICS CAR CLUB MEMEBERS FOR DOING A GREAT JOB ON JUDGING THE EVENT, MR. CARROT, GEORGE (PELON), CHEVY JOHN, DAVID THE LAUGHING BOY, BETO AND ALL THE MAGIC 92.5 GREAT JOB. IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALL THE KIDS PLAYING IN THE WATER, PEOPLE DANCING AND ALL THE FAMILYS WALKING AROUND SHOPING, EATING AND SAYING WOW TO ALL THE NICE CARS AND HAVING A GREAT BIG SMILE. ONCE AGAIN XAIER THE X-MAN "CONGRATULATIONS"


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ok, i'll post more later :biggrin: 

don't forget to check out this clip  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pNd0Vtya6Y


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


what's up Mr Rabbit good line up on saturday


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 DUKES S.D_@Aug 18 2008, 07:25 PM~11376847
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 <span style=\'color:red\'>GRACIAS YOU VATOS DID A GREAT JOB</span>


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY CHEVYJOHN LOVED THE WILLIE G VIDEO...MISSED A FEW OF ACTS ON SATURDAY...XAVIER IT WAS A GREAT SHOW ...WHERES THE LIST OF WINNERS...ANYWAYS SEE YOU ALL AT THE SUPER INDOOR SHOW...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics.


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Aug 18 2008, 07:15 PM~11376719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

OOPS WRONG SHOW ...THIS WAS AT THE ENCANTO STREET FAIR..ON SUNDAY..


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 18 2008, 07:49 PM~11377114
> *HEY CHEVYJOHN LOVED THE WILLIE G VIDEO...MISSED A FEW OF ACTS ON SATURDAY...XAVIER  IT WAS A GREAT SHOW ...WHERES THE LIST OF WINNERS...ANYWAYS SEE YOU ALL AT THE SUPER INDOOR SHOW...
> *




:thumbsup: glad you liked


more pics soon.  

big mando great shots


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 18 2008, 04:14 PM~11374998
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: gracias dogg!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

great pics and nice ass cars


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up homies! I just started my myspace. Check it out and yourself to the friends list!!!!! :biggrin: 

Im still working on it too! lol

BigMando Photography Myspace Page


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 19 2008, 10:00 AM~11380996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics bro !!!!!!! INDIVIDUALS CHILLIN' !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11383070
> *thanks for the pics bro !!!!!!! INDIVIDUALS CHILLIN' !!!!!!!!!!
> *



probably all crudos :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 19 2008, 01:52 PM~11383195
> *probably all crudos :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SIMON,,, WE COULDN'T EVEN WAKE UP FOR THE X-MANS MENUDO !!!! :tears: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

So who won what? some post the results......


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

best 4-wheeler :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

The X-Man’s Cruise For The Cause 2008 Results
1st & 2nd places

If you haven't picked up your trophy please contact me HERE so we can arrange for pick up.


Class 1920’s/1939 Street 
1. Aldana Cesar Viejitos 1939 Chevy Master DL
2. Nevarez Joe NO CLUB - Independent Car 1932 Pontiac Sedan

Class 1920’s/1939 Custom
1. Torre Art Amigos 1937 Chevrolet
2. Reyes Rigo Amigos 1929 Willeys

1940 – ‘49 Street
1. Navarro Manuel NO CLUB - Independent Car 1948 Dodge Sedan
2. Redondo Gabriel Viejitos 1941 Chevy Sedan

1940 – ‘49 Custom
1. Rivera Eddie City 1948 Chevy Fleetline
2. Guardado Jimmy Riderz 1948 Chevy Fleetline

1950 – ‘59 Street
1. Romero John CHEVY JOHN - No Club 1953 Chevy Belair Convertible
2. Waldow Mark Classic Thunderbirds 1957 Ford Thunderbird

1950 – ‘59 Custom
1. Ochoa, Sr. Mike The Crowd of San Diego 1950 Chevy Panel Van
2. Medina Armando Individuals S.D. 1959 Impala

Truck 1959 & Below Street
1. Acevedo Rene Viejitos 1953 Chevy Pickup
2. Solis Alfredo Dukes 1951 Chevrolet Pick Up Truck

Truck 1959 & Below Custom
1. Butcher Norman Amigos 1953 Chevrolet Suburban
2. Gutierrez Manuel NO CLUB - Independent Ford Truck

Truck 1950 – ‘69 Street
1. Naranjo Robert South Bay Cruisers 1957 Chevy 3100 1/2 Ton 
2. Townsend Rich NO CLUB - Independent 1966 Chevy Truck

Truck 1950 – ‘69 Custom
1. Mayen SR Jose Mayens Classics and Customs 1955 Chevy Truck 
2. Hernandez David NO CLUB – Independent Car 1956 Ford F100

1960 – ‘69 Street
1. Santiesteban Jorge Individuals S.D. 1964 Impala SS
2. Aguilar Kelvin Majestic 1967 Chevy Caprice

1960 – ‘69 Csutom
1. Vidrio Micheal NO CLUB – Independent Car 1967 Caprice
2. Mora Javier City 1964 Chevy Impala

1960 – ’69 Convertible
1. Franco Armando Majestic 1964 Impala Convertible
2. Masa The Crowd of San Diego 1966 Chevy Impala

1960 – ’69 Convertible Original 
1. Prieto Jason Str8Clownin 1961 Chevy Impala
2. Alvarado Peter New Wave 1962 Chevy Impala

1970 – ’79 Street/Custom
1. Ceniceros Robert Klique San Diego 1970 Buick Riviera
2. Romo JR. Jorge Dukes C.C San Diego 1979 Chevy Monte Carlo

1980 – ’89 Street 
1. Pimentel Joey Groupe SD Car Club 1984 Cadillac Coupe Deville
2. BUTCH BUTCH Groupe S.D. 1980 CAD

1980 – ’89 Custom
1. Zuniga Ben Majestic 1981 Cadillac Coupe Deville
2. Doneza Albert Majestic 1986 Olds Cutlass

1990 – ’99 Street
1. Alvarez Victor NO CLUB - Independent 1993 Ford Lincoln Towncar
2. Morachis Jose Aztlan 1993 Cadillac

1990 – 99 Custom
1. Enriquez Mario City 1996 Lincoln Town
2. Guero The Crowd of San Diego 1994 Big Body


1990 – Present Truck Street
1. Gomez Joel Nokturnal 1999 Chevy S-10
2. Garcia Efren Midnite Minis 2001 Toyota Tacoma

1990 – Present Truck Custom
1. Rodriuguez Omar Swift 2000 Chevy Silvarado
2. *Pulido Saul Swift 2003 Dodge Ram

LowRod
1. Sawyer Kirk NO CLUB - Independent 1962 Chevy Bel Air Custom
2. Lozano Efren Southern Coast 1992 Chevy Caprice

Sports Car
1. Cumiford Maria NO CLUB - Independent 1998 Porsche Boxster Custom
2. Cumiford Ron NO CLUB - Independent 2000 Boxster S Custom

VW
1. Virginio Ivan Individuals S.D. 1974 Super Beeatle
2. Neely Wesley San Diego Air Cooled 1969 Volkswagon Bug

Corvette 
1. Moya Craig Corvette Owners Club of SD 1957 Chevy Corvette
2. Evans Donald Corvette Owners Club of SD 2006 Corvette Coupe

American Muscle
1. Torres Richard Over the Hill Gang 1969 Camaro
2. Schiff Kevin NO CLUB - Independent 1988 Chevrolet IROC-Z Camaro

Customs
1. Smith Raymond NO CLUB - Independent 1948 Hudson Custom Large
2. Casteneda Lenard Los Peligrosos 1953 Chevy Cinnabon

Street Rods
1. McDowell Bruce & Debra Over the Hill Gang 1931 Ford Roadster Custom
2. Caballero Larry NO CLUB - Independent 1929 Ford Model A 

Luxury Sport
1. Rueda Rafael Nokturnal 2001 Cadillac Deville
2. Stringer Andrew NO CLUB - Independent 2006 Dodge Charger SRT - 8

El Camino
1. TINY TINY NO CLUB - Independent 1986 Chevy El Camino
2. Brady Ronnie The Crowd of San Diego 1981 Chevy El Camino

Import
1. Abrogina CheryllAnne Team Blur 2000 Honda Civic
2. Convento Joseph VIP Yakuza Style 2003 BMW 325 

SUV Street
1. Phillips Anthony TOC 2005 Chevy Tahoe
2. Garcia Jesse TOC 2008 Chevy Avalanche

SUV Custom
1. Ibarra Luis Nocturnal 1997 Ford Expedition
2. *Pulido Saul Swift 1997 Chevy Tahoe

Bikes Street
1. Vera Alma Aztecas Lowrider Bike Club Lowrider Bike
2. Is Aztecas Lowrider Bike Club Lowrider Bike

Bikes Custom
1. Gastelum Ceaser Twisted Minds Bike Club Lowrider Two Wheeler Bike
2. Galvan Michael Dukes C.C San Diego Lowrider Bike

Bike Trikes
1. Mejia Michael Twisted Minds Bike Club Lowrider Three Wheeler Bike
2. Steincamp J.B. Valley Kings Bike Klub 1971 Schwin StingRay Trike

Motorcycle Street
1. Robert NO CLUB - Independent 1971 Schwin StingRay Trike
2. *Varela Jr. Lilchaldo NO CLUB - Independent 2007 Road King Classic

Motorcycle Custom
1. Carbolido Ray NO CLUB - Independent 2007 Harley Davidson
2. *Martinez Raul NO CLUB - Independent 2007 Soft Tail Duce Harley Davidson

Club with the Most Donations of Blood: CITY CAR CLUB

X-Man’s Choice “BEST OF SHOW”

Kirk Sawyer NO CLUB - Independent 1962 Chevy Bel Air Custom


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11383070
> *thanks for the pics bro !!!!!!! INDIVIDUALS CHILLIN' !!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY JOHN,,, ARE YOU FOR HIRE ?? ALL THOSE KOOL PICS !!! ALL CENTERED AND SHIT.....TAS CABRON....SCOOBY AIN'T GOT NOTHIN' ON YOU ---- :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11383070
> *thanks for the pics bro !!!!!!! INDIVIDUALS CHILLIN' !!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 20 2008, 12:25 PM~11393885
> *HEY JOHN,,, ARE YOU FOR HIRE ?? ALL THOSE KOOL PICS !!! ALL CENTERED AND SHIT.....TAS CABRON....SCOOBY AIN'T GOT NOTHIN' ON YOU ---- :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS!! :biggrin: 
but he does make better menudo than i can :biggrin: 

i'll post more pics later


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Aug 20 2008, 10:45 AM~11392993
> *The X-Man’s Cruise For The Cause 2008 Results
> 1st & 2nd places
> 
> ...


*
I STILL HAVE TROPHIES FOR WINNERS WHO HAVEN'T CLAIMED THEM YET! Please email me if you need to pick up a trophy. [email protected]

Thanks! 

X*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pics guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wish i was there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Aug 20 2008, 03:13 PM~11395388
> *Great pics guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: wish i was there
> *


*I can't thank you guys enough for your support with this event. BIRD, JOSE, MIKE D, PELON AND SUPER INDOOR STAFF THANKS FOR BACKING ME UP.....DINNER AT AGAVE GRILL SOON.*


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2008, 02:40 PM~11395600
> *I can't thank you guys enough for your support with this event.  BIRD, JOSE, MIKE D, PELON AND SUPER INDOOR STAFF THANKS FOR BACKING ME UP.....DINNER AT AGAVE GRILL SOON.
> *



:0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Video of one of the artists that came out to support the event.

*QUINO of BIG MOUNTAIN!* performing that day! ENJOY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On30kma4RPU&fmt=18


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Willie G. of Thee Midniters............


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

well that's all the pics i got (only about 120 :biggrin: )
for those that did not go you missed out. there were about another
80 cars down the middle of the mall that i never took pics of.
plus all the euros,suv's etc. that i'm not into. but i hope these 
pics give you all an idea of how big it was. best part free to view  

CONGRATULATIONS XAVIER...YOU DID IT!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!
peace......  :biggrin: 



































and if you don't know.................now you know! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 DUKES S.D (Oct 25, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

TO MR. XAVIER THE X-MAN, I'M HAPPY TO HAVE BEEN PART OF THIS BIG EVENT,REMEMBERING FROM WHEN IT STARTED WITH JUST A FEW CARS JUST TO 300 + CARS.WHO WOULD OF THOUGHT IT WOULD EVER GET THIS BIG. THAT DAY WAS A PERFECT DAY,THE WEATHER WAS NICE FAMILY AND KIDS HAVING A GOOD TIME,MUSIC WAS OFF THE HOOK,THE WHOLE VIBE WAS A POSITIVE,NEED I SAY MORE. I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRATULATE YOU FOR ALL THAT YOU DO FOR OUR COMUNITY, YOUR THE VOICE THAT WE NEEDED,MUCH RESPECT TO THE CREW THAT HELPED YOU THAT DAY,IT WAS HARD WORK BUT IN THE END TROPHY OR NO TROPHY EVERY ONE CAME OUT A WINNER,TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT WERE IN ATTENDANCE MUCH RESPECT.BRO ALL I CAN SAY ANYTIME YOU NEED BACK UP WE GOT YOU . MR DUKES 79


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11395600
> *I can't thank you guys enough for your support with this event.  BIRD, JOSE, MIKE D, PELON AND SUPER INDOOR STAFF THANKS FOR BACKING ME UP.....DINNER AT AGAVE GRILL SOON.
> *


I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK YOU.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

TO XAVIER AND ALL THE CREW ...CONGRATULATIONS...IT WAS A GREAT SHOW...ALL GOOD THINGS COMING OUT OF THIS SHOW...YOU KNOW THE LADIES GOT YOUR BACK AGAIN NEXT YEAR..


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

WHO ELSE HAS PICS?


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

I have pics but not enough time to post.  I'll try this weekend :around: :around:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 21 2008, 10:02 AM~11402130
> *WHO ELSE HAS PICS?
> *


HERES SOME BIKE PICS :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425532


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11383070
> *thanks for the pics bro !!!!!!! INDIVIDUALS CHILLIN' !!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

KEEP THE PICS COMING HOMIES!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hypnotiq, ChevyJohn, thanks for the firme pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 21 2008, 10:02 AM~11402130
> *WHO ELSE HAS PICS?
> *



posted what i had! 

I was busy jamming out to the good tunes at the concert. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT just in case you missed the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

WISH I WOULD HAVE FOUND THE SHOW I COULD NOT FIND IT... I CAME FROM PHOENIX, AZ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Aug 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11415537
> *WISH I WOULD HAVE FOUND THE SHOW I COULD NOT FIND IT... I CAME FROM PHOENIX, AZ...
> *



are you tony's (beaver)homie
that was in town that weekend?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Aug 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11415537
> *WISH I WOULD HAVE FOUND THE SHOW I COULD NOT FIND IT... I CAME FROM PHOENIX, AZ...
> *



damn that sucks!!!


----------



## XxPirataxX (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a great time! The event was a great turn out and I cant wait for next years Cruise for the Cause!
-Pirata-
XOxoxoxoxOX


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

1 picture coming shortly,not very good but I guess it's the only 1 of "Italia"


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

ANYONE get her picture :dunno:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 9 2008, 10:59 PM~11564651
> *1 picture coming shortly,not very good but I guess it's the only 1 of "Italia"
> *


sounds like you fell in love homie :biggrin: 

she was built like a brick shithouse for sure :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:  :worship: uffin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

So,you know WHO I'm talking about? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 10 2008, 03:16 PM~11569336
> *So,you know WHO I'm talking about? :biggrin:
> *


10-4


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 19 2008, 10:00 AM~11380996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. READY FOR THIS GREAT EVENT !!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------

